

LinkedIn under fire for censoring Tiananmen Square posts - y2kenny
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/04/linkedin-tiananmen-posts-china-censorship

======
brownbat
"Update: A LinkedIn spokesperson responded to our request for comment, saying
that the company sent a mistaken notification advising a small number of users
in Hong Kong that their Tiananmen Square-related content was blocked, but that
LinkedIn did not actually block content outside of mainland China (meaning
Hong Kong LinkedIn is uncensored)."

[http://qz.com/216691/linkedin-is-censoring-posts-about-
tiana...](http://qz.com/216691/linkedin-is-censoring-posts-about-tiananmen-
square-even-outside-mainland-china/)

That response doesn't seem to explain the deletion of British resident Helen
Couchman's posts on the subject... but LinkedIn may have mistakenly considered
her a resident of the mainland, since she formerly lived there (and may have
set up her account on those servers).

(UPDATE: Not to give LinkedIn too much of an out. Even if it was a mere
blunder rather than an embrace of global censorship, making errors about this
incredibly politically sensitive topic still says something about competence
and general preparedness for doing business with China.)

